# Colorful interior



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Just finished this one. 15 colors Super Paint Satin


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

*Wow!*

Cool man. :notworthy:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

This is right on the Anclote River in Tarpon Springs. People are getting these condos at half of what they were a year ago. The owner told me his neighbor paid $750,000. He got in for $300,000


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

Oh wow!
I'd love to get a job where there are a multitude of colours.
Most of the UK deccies moan about different colours within rooms, but they are the lazy, talentless, clueless lot who do not know how to price a job and when they do win a job, they lose!

Nice job aaron :thumbsup:


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Looks Good Aaron.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Lovely colors, very nice work!:thumbup:
Did the HOs already have colors picked or did you help?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Beach colors. Looks good Aaron. :thumbsup:


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Lovely colors, very nice work!:thumbup:
> Did the HOs already have colors picked or did you help?


Actually the husband was in charge of colors on this 1. They did ask my opinion with placement.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

WOW:notworthy:! LOOKS GREAT


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

nice work Aaron.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I once did a job that had multiple colors throughout the home. Here is the stack of left-overs for touch up.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

gack, I smell the sulfuric stench of Florida condo emanating from your pics!!!!

Looks clean though, even if it is the 300th paint job on a 50 year old apartment complex "converted" to high end "condos"..._ugh_ Florida.
I did an azzload of those in Fort Myers Fla. and I laughed as people flocked to purchase them for $450,000 when they were just recently hosting crack whores and cocaine dealers a few short days earlier.
lol.

Nice work, I love color filled contracts!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> gack, I smell the sulfuric stench of Florida condo emanating from your pics!!!!
> 
> Looks clean though, even if it is the 300th paint job on a 50 year old apartment complex "converted" to high end "condos"..._ugh_ Florida.
> I did an azzload of those in Fort Myers Fla. and I laughed as people flocked to purchase them for $450,000 when they were just recently hosting crack whores and cocaine dealers a few short days earlier.
> ...


That's egg water your smellin'!!!!... These are only 4 years old


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Hey, nice job and good consultation on WHERE to put the colors.

And I don't mean to offend or diminish your skills and professionalism, but I gotta admit, a house with that many accent colors intersecting in so many places never floated my boat. 

Oh I know it's the style of the area, but my taste is definitely more staid Yankee. :yes:

Still, nice work on your part. :thumbup:

Don't worry, I'll *STICK* with wallpaper.:jester:

Ya know, as we say in the wallpaper business when we hang some HORRENDOUSLY gauche material, "We just stick 'em, we don't pick 'em"


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

daArch said:


> Hey, nice job and good consultation on WHERE to put the colors.
> 
> And I don't mean to offend or diminish your skills and professionalism, but I gotta admit, a house with that many accent colors intersecting in so many places never floated my boat.
> 
> ...


Did you say "Gauche" ?? Is this queer eye for the straight guy????:whistling2:

I'm just kiddin' ya man!!!

I'm not crazy about their color scheme myself, but when they're goin' that way you just have to roll with it!


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Did you say "Gauche" ?? Is this queer eye for the straight guy????:whistling2:
> 
> I'm just kiddin' ya man!!!
> 
> I'm not crazy about their color scheme myself, but when they're goin' that way *you just have to roll with it*!


----------



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 3, 2009)

Nice pictures and nice work. It's nice to see Florida still has talent when it comes to the trade. A lot of painters want to spray and go, they haven't learned when to leave the sprayer on the trailer, and do it the way that show cases their talents with a brush and roller. 

The reason I say this is I didn't see any over spray in the corners on the ceiling, and in the ceiling cove.....Nice job ! :thumbsup:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

LouLewyLewis said:


> A lot of painters want to spray and go, they haven't learned when to leave the sprayer on the trailer, and do it the way that show cases their talents with a brush and roller.


That is because the new breed of painters who know nothing but "spray" don't really know how to handle a brush or a roller and have no talent IMHO.


----------



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 3, 2009)

Pro,,,, you may be right, but it can also be said that it may not be the painters fault for not knowing how to handle a brush and roller, some blame must go to the employer for not teaching these painters the tricks of the trade. They are more concerned about the dollar signs.

I know some people just can't be bothered , employee and/or employer


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Aaron, is that all brush/roll work?


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

RCP said:


> Aaron, is that all brush/roll work?


Absolutely! IMHO it would not make sense to do it any other way. 15 colors,* most rooms have accent walls, no ceiling, no t*rim. ready to move in condition. 99% of our interior repaints are brush & roll. 
Exceptions would be popcorn ceilings, no furniture, if we were painting all the ceilings and trim, 1 or 2 colors for walls, large open areas.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LouLewyLewis said:


> Pro,,,, you may be right, but it can also be said that it may not be the painters fault for not knowing how to handle a brush and roller, some blame must go to the employer for not teaching these painters the tricks of the trade. They are more concerned about the dollar signs.
> 
> I know some people just can't be bothered , employee and/or employer


Lou,

You maybe right about where the fault lies, but it still does not detract from the fact that many up and comers do not have a wide range of skills.

I was kinda in the midst of it when sprayers were just getting a foothold. It was definitely economy driven. Many newbie wannabe hacks were getting into the field and saw blow and go as a way to make a quick buck. It was a "Sev" thing to do. 

DAMN, for those of us who were around then, we saw many MANY p!ss poor spray jobs - Jeepers, I can remember not seeing ONE good one. Personally, I never thought spray equipment would ever be seen on a high end job. But everything evolved. Equipment got better and so did the technicians. (But heck, I also remember when we shook our heads at students painting exterior latex)

NOW, you are lost if you do not know how to do both equally well.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ProWallGuy said:


> That is because the new breed of painters who know nothing but "spray" don't really know how to handle a brush or a roller and have no talent IMHO.


I think this a lot myself.


----------



## LouLewyLewis (Sep 3, 2009)

daArch, and Pro , you both have very good points of view. But I'm going to leave it there, due to we kind of high jacked this thread. So I'm going to let it get back to aaron61 s post and give him his just dues . 

Maybe a different time in a different thread.

Sorry aaron61 , :thumbsup:


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS (Jun 17, 2009)

aaron61 said:


> I'm not crazy about their color scheme myself, but when they're goin' that way you just have to roll with it!


The more the merrier in my opinion. They see a bunch of colors. I see a bunch of money.:yes:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> The more the merrier in my opinion. They see a bunch of colors. I see a bunch of money.:yes:


ahhh, you must be color blind, all you see is *GREEN* :whistling2: :thumbup:


----------



## bikerboy (Sep 16, 2007)

daArch said:


> ahhh, you must be color blind, all you see is *GREEN* :whistling2: :thumbup:


My wife has never complained that my green money clashes with her choices of color! It must go with everything.

Aaron. I love it when we get lots of colors. True, it is more work, but it is more gratifying than "off whites". Your job looks really nice.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> That's egg water your smellin'!!!!... These are only 4 years old



lol, my daughters would always yell out loud _*"Florida FARTED!!!!EWWW!"*_

Even with a high end water filter the water never tasted quite "right".




I long for a job with a gangload of colors.


----------

